

Top five regrets of the dying - pmoriarty
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/feb/01/top-five-regrets-of-the-dying#

======
ColinWright
Some previous submissions - there may be more. Very few have comments.

Having said that, while it's true that it's been submitted many times, how
many people have read it and not changed one damn thing in their lives?

Have _you_ done anything different because of this? If not, why not?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239)
<\- This has the most coments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1851879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1851879)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886)
<\- Also many comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3346293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3346293)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3872345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3872345)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3895142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3895142)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174746)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250232)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4863657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4863657)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5543689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5543689)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5928227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5928227)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6385461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6385461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7471639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7471639)

